# Tito Water Mark #2



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It was pretty hot out here today, 93 and sunny, so we didn't do anything to really stress or challenge the monster boy.
This is a water mark. Tito HATES mud, so this concept was going out and back thru mud. The winger is pretty well hidden, no live gunner, and the pheasant falls in very heavy cover. It was one of those where you have to just trust your dog to find it, since you can't see each other once he's out of the water.
Good dog.

Tito Water Mark 2 - YouTube


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Tito! I think he looks wonderful in his mud suit!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Tito is amazing.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He does good in the mud. My friend's lab hates mud too. She looks like a foxtrotter when running in it in slow motion.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy won't even walk in mud. He says he does not like the squishing between his toes


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking very good there Mr. Tito!!!


----------

